# 2009-2010 Ohio Emergency Contact List



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, I found one of these, but it was like 3 years old, and i bet some people have since stopped plowing, and I guaranty that others have started plowing...

*Please Include The Following Info*


Your name

What you run

Experience

Location, and how far u can travel

Contact info

I think that is all... If i forgot anything, please let me know...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Russell Kegerize, little experiance, but my bro has 3-4 years. 
09 Chevy Silverado 3500, with 8 ft 2in Boss V-Plow, and Buyers V Salter. And a 99 Chevy 2500 with Western 8.5 ft, 2 1 stage blowers.

We live just outside of Toledo, we plow in Toledo, and surrounding areas... Can Travel...

419-360-4361 call or text... [email protected]


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well not much help to most of you, but might be able to offer help on some drives, or as a sidewalk crew.

Brock Goodman
(419) 210-4514

3 years pushin many years riding beside dad.

2002 Honda Rancher w/ 50in plow (transport available)
Walk behing spreaders and blowers

I service Mt. Gilead and Cardington areas. Could travel into Marion county or Deleware in a pinch.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

Brian Foster

2004 f250 w/ my 8'6" staight proplus

3 yrs experience also

servicing kent, akron, tallmadge pretty much 20 miles around akron.

330-285-6270


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

Geary j. Gallik ii

2008 dodge ram w/ meyers 7.5' stp plow

6 years experience

mansfield / lexington area

(419)-961-3724


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Tom Sydenstricker
AGS Snow and Ice Management

2000 Chevy 2500HD 
8 ft Snow Dogg EX/Salt Dogg spreader
plenty o shovels and a snow blower

I have access to a 2003 John Deere 4400 4x4 tractor with a loader

8 years pushing with a truck/ alot more with a tractor

Serving Lake County and will travel if need be

440-639-2941


----------



## Marionlandscape (Jul 27, 2005)

Marion Landscape Service
3 boss 7'6"
1 Meyer 9'
lots of subs
5 years experience
based in Marion subs travel north to the lake
740-225-3675 24/hr


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

97 f350 dump witha 8.5 western anda snow ex vbox
94 f250 4x4 with a 7.5 meyers and a snow ex minipro 575
2 single stage snowblowers
plowing sisnce 1993

Phone 330-757-8700 24hrs when snow


----------

